# Which route? California east



## ConnorGre (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey all, so I arrived in sac about a week ago and that's 6 days to long so I'm leaving tomorrow if anybody is around and wants to meetup message me, and I'm deciding on which route to go, I don't really have a destination just the general direction of east, eventually going to Nola, and Oklahoma and what not, anyway I'm deciding between going from reno on the 80 to salt lake, or from Vegas on the 15 up over to the 70 then to grand junction. I'd much rather go to grand junction, but yeah. Which route do you guys prefer? In terms of better hitching and what not.
(Also what about 50 through nevada?)


----------

